# The Acacia Strain vs. Emmure feud



## EDG3CRUSHER (Sep 8, 2009)

So, I listen to The Acacia Strain quite a bit, somewhat of a guilty pleasure of mine, and have recently realized they've been engaged in a feud with Emmure that's actually quite amusing. 

1) Emmure is accused of ripping off TAS on more than one occasion 



2) In response, TAS writes the song "Skynet" in which the lyrics read:

If you think like a whore then you're a fucking whore.
Plagiarism is the highest form of flattery.
Why would you ever want to be like me?
We are all someone else's terrible idea.
If you catch the evil twin then why would you keep it alive?
If you feel the fucking daggers then why not just step aside?
You are all bastard children and you've taken it all the wrong way.
Keep fooling yourself with you unappreciation.
Look into my eyes and know that I can see right through you.
I'll erase you from the thoughts and tongues of everyone you know.
Even if you apologized to me right now it would mean nothing.
Cry to me and beg for mercy all you want, you're fucking dead.
I don't care when or why you cry.
I just want to be there when you die.
I'll be collecting soon.
I'll be coming for my payment soon.
You're nothing but a fucking pig.
And you owe me your life.
Vanflip times a thousand.
Don't believe the hype.
No care ever.



3) With Emmure's newest release "Felony" the song R2DEEPTHROAT is essentially a rebuttal to Skynet. The lyrics read:

I can see right through you
Now tell me does that sound familiar?
Now that I got your attention
I just wanted to say
I am so flattered that you mention my name
You've been paying my bills for way too long
And I'm so happy that you just can't stop talking shit
Keep running your mouth
I keep cashing checks
Snapping necks
So keep running your mouth
I keep them shook crews running
Like they supposed to
You come around but you never come close to
I can see it inside your face
You're in the wrong place
I implore you to comprehend
I'm more machine now than man
You're so vain
I bet you think this song is about you
Don't you
So much for plagiarism
So much for you to waste your breath running your mouth
A rat race to the top
Sore losers never satisfied with what they've got
Your career is flipping
So do me a favor
The next time you see her
Ask your girl what my dick tastes like
Yo
What 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvcydEKtppw

Pretty lame, but it's interesting to see a little drama between bands every once in a while.

Sorry if this was a repost.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been a pretty big fan of the Acacia Strain for awhile, and I know this guy who lives down the street. One day he came to interview me for his broadcasting school, and afterwards, he brought in some music he wanted to show me. One of the bands was Emmure, and a few minutes in, I was like -________________-

So, I started playing some Acacia Strain, and it caught him offguard how similar the two sounded, like Emmure was lifting riffs from them. He hasn't listened to them since haha.

Also, it's nice of God Forbid to appear in Acacia's video as the "band"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah, Emmure rip The Acacia Strain.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

it's like some Hip-Hop spit off seen in films such as 8 Mile


----------



## MTech (Sep 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah, Emmure rip The Acacia Strain.




And another thing with it is if you ever go to a TAS show they all hang after and at Merch to talk to all the fans. The TAS dudes are straight up and cool as hell... The majority of Emmure seemed ok as I got a chance to talk to them on that last DD tour after the show, but the singer always comes off as a complete egotistical A-Hole.


----------



## MarkyPerfection (Sep 9, 2009)

Haha.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Sep 9, 2009)

Acacia strain all the way, emmure are the biggest fucking spaz's i've ever seen.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 9, 2009)

Fun fact: The 2 founding members of Emmure, aren't even in the band anymore


----------



## Nats (Sep 9, 2009)

oh snap. someone bout to get bucked


----------



## bulb (Sep 9, 2009)

MTech said:


> And another thing with it is if you ever go to a TAS show they all hang after and at Merch to talk to all the fans. The TAS dudes are straight up and cool as hell... The majority of Emmure seemed ok as I got a chance to talk to them on that last DD tour after the show, but the singer always comes off as a complete egotistical A-Hole.



Hmm having just gone on tour with them i have to say i was surprised by how chill and cool they all were. I had heard that they were dicks, but honestly they were down to earth and fun ass dudes to hang out with, always smiling, always in a good mood haha. Apparently the 2 dudes who left were the ones leaving them stressed out and they were misrepresenting the band and mouthing off etc, and now that they have the new dudes they are in good spirits!

As far as the beef goes, apparently TAS spits on fans who wear emmure shirts to their shows, i dont know if its true or not, but whatever, drama is funny when its not happening to you haha!


----------



## omgmjgg (Sep 9, 2009)

i say put them all in a room and let them battle it out with breakdowns


----------



## katierose (Sep 9, 2009)

Eh, I don't care for all the drama. But I do love me some Acacia Strain.


----------



## BurialWithin (Sep 9, 2009)

I've liked acacia strain for a while they're awesome!!
Why does emmure's response sound like a ghetto memphis rap song???
"Yo what?".....facepalm


----------



## matttttYCE (Sep 9, 2009)

First, with so many bands out there, this isn't really any kind of surprise. It's fairly hard for alot of bands to be original in this day and age, mostly because the musicians aren't creative enough but sometimes because someone somewhere has already done it or something like it before but they've never heard it.



Triple7 said:


> Fun fact: The 2 founding members of Emmure, aren't even in the band anymore



Second, no wonder they suck now!  ...Of course that's no excuse as to why The Respect Issue was pretty bad as the Lionetti brothers were still on that cd, I believe. Goodbye To The Gallows was very good, but then they just have taken a turn for the worst since then, IMO. Conversely, TACs continent was still pretty damn good..not Dead Walk, but still pretty good.

Third, I propose both bands fight to the death. I'd be willing to bet TAC comes out victorious, even with Emmure being on Victory records. hahaha


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

matttttYCE said:


> First, with so many bands out there, this isn't really any kind of surprise. It's fairly hard for alot of bands to be original in this day and age, mostly because the musicians aren't creative enough but sometimes because someone somewhere has already done it or something like it before but they've never heard it.



there's coincidences and then there's rip-offs.

this is a rip-off.


----------



## matttttYCE (Sep 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> there's coincidences and then there's rip-offs.
> 
> this is a rip-off.



Yea, it's pretty obvious. I was meaning to say that Emmure falls in that category of people that either aren't creative enough or are just stupid enough to blatantly rip something off.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 9, 2009)

bulb said:


> Hmm having just gone on tour with them i have to say i was surprised by how chill and cool they all were. I had heard that they were dicks, but honestly they were down to earth and fun ass dudes to hang out with, always smiling, always in a good mood haha. Apparently the 2 dudes who left were the ones leaving them stressed out and they were misrepresenting the band and mouthing off etc, and now that they have the new dudes they are in good spirits!



No offense but you are the last guy I'd go to for an objective opinion on someone You bleed puppies and piss rainbows and would probably donate a kidney to Ed Roman. You are the Ned Flanders of metal


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

matttttYCE said:


> Yea, it's pretty obvious. I was meaning to say that Emmure falls in that category of people that either aren't creative enough or are just stupid enough to blatantly rip something off.



ok cool


----------



## Cadavuh (Sep 9, 2009)

I think Emmure rips off disturbed more then anyone else. AH WWAH AH AH AH 




bulb said:


> As far as the beef goes, apparently TAS spits on fans who wear emmure shirts to their shows, i dont know if its true or not, but whatever, drama is funny when its not happening to you haha!




 I have an old Emmure shirt so I gotta try this next time The Acacia Strain comes through


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 9, 2009)

bulb said:


> Hmm having just gone on tour with them i have to say i was surprised by how chill and cool they all were. I had heard that they were dicks, but honestly they were down to earth and fun ass dudes to hang out with, always smiling, always in a good mood haha. Apparently the 2 dudes who left were the ones leaving them stressed out and they were misrepresenting the band and mouthing off etc, and now that they have the new dudes they are in good spirits!
> 
> As far as the beef goes, apparently TAS spits on fans who wear emmure shirts to their shows, i dont know if its true or not, but whatever, drama is funny when its not happening to you haha!



A friend of mine was wearing an emmure shirt when he went and saw the acacia strain and when he went to go buy a shirt they went ape shit.

Which 2 members left btw?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 9, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> Which 2 members left btw?


Guitarist and drummer Ben and Joe I think.... Weren't they brothers?


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 9, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> A friend of mine was wearing an emmure shirt when he went and saw the acacia strain and when he went to go buy a shirt they went ape shit.
> 
> Which 2 members left btw?




Both of the Lionetti brothers left in the spring I think.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Sep 9, 2009)

All I know is Emmure put Mobb Deep lyrics in their newest attack on The Acacia strain. I hate Emmure, and I love Mobb Deep. Don't fucking damage hip-hop, you pathetic suburbian emo faggots.

End Rant.


P.S. - Although I have a ridiculous amount of hatred for Emmure, I ended up smoking weed with one of their guitarists quite a few times. He seemed like a really cool dude, and had no problem with me telling him his band sucked straight to his face. In fact, I happen to have one of his bowls at my house still  I just find it weird that a band I like will play with Emmure, and I'll end up in the back smoking with the same dude, confessing my hatred for his band, and laughing the whole time. Shitty music, good people.


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 9, 2009)

i think both are pretty good, but its pretty obvious who's ripping off who


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not a fan of either of those bands, and both of those songs have terrible, horrible, pathetic lyrics. 

It's all macho crap put to "music", trying to show off who's "tougher" and in reality they're just showing off how insecure they are by having to prove to everyone that they're better/tougher/whatever.


----------



## Variant (Sep 9, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Fact: Band fueds are gay, especially when they involve writing songs to inflame the fued.



 And when you read the lyrics to 'beatdown' songs, it ends up being both funny and kind of sad.  Might as well say, _*"You ripped off my palm muted drop tuned power chord chug, meet you by the bike racks after school!"*_ 

Maybe this is the 'hardcore' part of this style of music. I could never really hear it in the simplified & slowed down death metal riffs wedged into pop-structured songs. It's all in the street talk and short haircuts apparently.


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2009)

^


----------



## katierose (Sep 9, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> All I know is Emmure put Mobb Deep lyrics in their newest attack on The Acacia strain. I hate Emmure, and I love Mobb Deep. Don't fucking damage hip-hop, you pathetic suburbian emo faggots.
> 
> End Rant.
> 
> ...



THIS. Mobb Deep is great. I didn't even realize they did that. Lame.


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2009)

Fuck you Emmure, don't bring Mobb Deep into this  Why is it that we can't have nice things?!


----------



## zackkynapalm (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't really like either band. I'd rather listen to acacia strain if I had the choice-and I always thought they sounded ridiculously similar...but so does EVERY other deathcore band. (especially if they are a badly tinted melodic hardcore windows band.)

That's why progressive music is awesome-You won't get anywhere if you sound like another band. that's why bands like Meshuggah and Tool can tour together! totally different sounding bands, but can fit into a similar category because of their originality and innovation.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 9, 2009)

FWIW Mobb Deep was stealing Emmure's breakdowns for ages.


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 9, 2009)

TAS vs Emmure

But on another note.. Mobb Deep was the shit for a while


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 10, 2009)

They stole our 000-00-000-00-000!!!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> I think Emmure rips off disturbed more then anyone else. AH WWAH AH AH AH


WIN!!!!!


----------



## Cadavuh (Sep 10, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> WIN!!!!!



Im glad someone knew the song


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2009)

From theprp.com:

*"Vincent Bennett of The Acacia Strain and Emmure's Frankie Palmeri came to blows at a show in Clifton Park, NY last night, a confrontation seemingly long in the works considering the pair's long running beef. The most public volley of the feud has perhaps been Emmure's track, "R2 Deepthroat", which was allegedly aimed specifically at Bennett. While fan reports of the altercation have been varied, Bennett himself took to his official Twitter account and made the following posts:
"The internet is abuzz. Did i get beat up? Nope! Did i hang the fuck out? Yes!"
"Really though. We traded blows. Thats it. We shook hands and ended it. As far as i am concerned the "beef" between us is done."*


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 15, 2009)

Damn I was thinking about going to that show! Definitely would have gotten my money's worth if I did.


----------



## meisterjager (Sep 15, 2009)

When I grow up, I wanna be in a band fued, too!


----------



## ubarhax (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Harmonicdoom (Sep 15, 2009)

ubarhax said:


>



 Please tell me that's not real.


----------



## metaljohn (Sep 15, 2009)

Harmonicdoom said:


> Please tell me that's not real.



Shame I never bought a pair.


----------



## liamh (Sep 15, 2009)

I think both bands are gay, but TAS spit on people donning emmure shirts?
What the fuck?
Btw, isn't acacia a type of honey?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 15, 2009)

liamh said:


> I think both bands are gay, but TAS spit on people donning emmure shirts?
> What the fuck?
> Btw, isn't acacia a type of honey?



Acacias are thorntrees, and yes Acacia honey is considered better than regular honey.


----------



## liamh (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Lankles (Sep 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> They stole our 000-00-000-00-000!!!!!



This.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Sep 16, 2009)

both bands are completely terrible...


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 16, 2009)

Lankles said:


> This.


x3.


These are bands, that, dont really stand out. Maybe its just the production of the albums. I dont know. I listen to acacia strain everyday, though. I think its cause I know what theyre going for, albeit they arent quite nailing it.


----------



## MTech (Sep 16, 2009)

bulb said:


> Hmm having just gone on tour with them i have to say i was surprised by how chill and cool they all were.



Yea like I said when I met the rest of the guys they were really cool. I was PISSED cause by the time I got to the show DI was ending so I missed you guys and I didn't even see you floating around anywhere *even though almost every other band that hadn't left was drinking at the bar* to say what's up.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Sep 16, 2009)

to be honest.. all they've really done is use some similar breakdown patterns.. but couldn't you say that about pretty much every 'Core band? breakdowns are great, when used appropriately.. but I'm sure a Emmure b/d will sound very much like a Parkway Drive b/d.. and an As Blood Runs Black b/d sound very much like a Whitechapel b/d.. who knows, but it isn't stealing riffs at all..


----------



## scarecrowonfire (Oct 20, 2009)

the also in r2deepthroat ripped off Mobb Deep-Shook Ones Pt. 2

Emmure-R2Deepthroat
I can see right through you
Now tell me does that sound familiar?
Now that I got your attention
I just wanted to say
I am so flattered that you mention my name
You've been paying my bills for way too long
And I'm so happy that you just can't stop talking shit
Keep running your mouth
I keep cashing checks
Snapping necks
So keep running your mouth
*I keep them shook crews running
Like they supposed to
You come around but you never come close to
I can see it inside your face
You're in the wrong place* 
I implore you to comprehend
I'm more machine now than man
You're so vain
I bet you think this song is about you
Don't you
So much for plagiarism
So much for you to waste your breath running your mouth
A rat race to the top
Sore losers never satisfied with what they've got
Your career is flipping
So do me a favor
The next time you see her
Ask your girl what my dick tastes like
Yo
What 

Mobb Deep-Shook Ones Pt2
Word up son, word
yeah, to all the killers and a hundred dollar billas
(yo I got the phone thing, knowmsayin', keep your eyes open)
for real niggas who ain't got no feelings
(keep your eyes open)
(no doubt, no doubt son, I got this, I got this)
(just watch my back, I got this first, yo)
check it out now
(word up, say it to them niggas, check this out it's a murda)
I got you stuck off the realness, we be the infamous
you heard of us
official Queensbridge murderers
the Mobb comes equipped with warfare, beware
of my crime family who got nuff shots to share
for all of those who wanna profile and pose
rock you in your face, stab your brain wit' your nosebone
you all alone in these streets, cousin
every man for theirself in this land we be gunnin'
and *keep them shook crews runnin'
like they supposed to
they come around but they never come close to
I can see it inside your face
you're in the wrong place*
cowards like you just get they're whole body laced up
with bullet holes and such
speak the wrong words man and you will get touched
you can put your whole army against my team and
I guarantee you it'll be your very last time breathin'
your simple words just don't move me
you're minor, we're major
you all up in the game and don't deserve to be a player
don't make me have to call your name out
your crew is featherweight
my gunshots'll make you levitate
I'm only nineteen but my mind is old
and when the things get for real my warm heart turns cold
another ..... deceased, another story gets told
it ain't nothin' really
hey, yo dun spark the Phillie
so I can get my mind off these yellowbacked niggas
why they still alive I don't know, go figure
meanwhile back in Queens the realness is foundation
if I die I couldn't choose a better location
when the slugs penetrate you feel a burning sensation
getting closer to God in a tight situation
now, take these words home and think it through
or the next rhyme I write might be about you
Son, they shook...
'cause ain't no such things as halfway crooks
scared to death, scared to look
they shook
'cause ain't no such things as halfway crooks
scared to death, scared to look
livin' the live that of diamonds and guns
there's numerous ways you can choose to earn funds...earn funds
some of 'em get shot, locked down and turn nuns
cowardly hearts end straight up shook ones...shook ones
he ain't a crook son, he's just a shook one...shook one
For every rhyme I write, its 25 to life
yo, it's a must the gats we trust safeguardin' my life
ain't no time for hesitation
that only leads to incarceration
you don't know me, there's no relation
Queensbridge niggas don't play
I don't got time for your petty thinking mind
son, I'm bigga than those claimin' that you pack heat
but you're scared to hold
and when the smoke clears you'll be left with one in your dome
13 years in the projects, my mentality is what, kid
you talk a good one but you don't want it
sometimes I wonder do I deserve to live
or am I going to burn in hell for all the things I did
no time to dwell on that 'cause my brain reacts
front if you want kid, lay on your back
I don't fake that kid
stay in a child's place, kid you out o' line
criminal minds thirsty for recognition
I'm sippin' E&J, got my mind flippin'
I'm buggin' think I'm how bizar to hold my hustlin'
get that loot kid, you know my function
cause long as I'm alive I'ma live illegal
and once I get on I'ma put on, on my people
react mix to lyrics like Macs I hit your dome up
when I roll up, don't be caught sleepin'
cause I'm creepin'
Son, they shook...
'cause ain't no such things as halfway crooks
scared to death and scared to look
(he's just a shook one)
they shook...
'cause ain't no such things as halfway crooks
scared to death and scared to look
(we live the live that of diamonds)
they shook...
'cause ain't no such things as halfway crooks
scared to death and scared to look
they shook...
'cause ain't no such things as halfway crooks, crooks..
livin' the live that of diamonds and guns
there's numerous ways you can choose to earn funds...earn funds
but some of 'em get shot, locked down and turn nuns
cowardly hearts end straight up shook ones...shook ones
he ain't a crook son, he's just a shook one...shook one
Yeah, yeah, yeah
To all the villains and a hundred dollar billas
To real brothers who ain't got no dealings
G-yeah, the whole Bridge, Queens get the money
41st side (he's just a shook one)
keepin' it real (you know)
Queens get the money...

*So much for plagiarism*​


----------



## samurai7drew (Oct 20, 2009)

rectifryer said:


> I listen to acacia strain everyday, though. I think its cause I know what theyre going for, albeit they arent quite nailing it.



I think they are, in the grand scheme, nailing exactly what they're going for if you listen to them every day.


----------



## Crometeef (Oct 20, 2009)

at least 90% of bands somewhat get along. unlike the rap community. 50 cent vs the world. tupac vs everyone and their mom when he was alive. etc


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2009)

I stand by my statement that both are completly unoriginal boring piles of crap that have vagina's and are too afraid to get into a fight.


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 20, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I stand by my statement that both are completly unoriginal boring piles of crap that have vagina's and are too afraid to get into a fight.




Acacia Strain, Emmure singers trade blows // News // Lambgoat

and i dig acacia. for sure


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Vincent is the shit, HE IS The acacia strain.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2009)

Quantumface said:


> Acacia Strain, Emmure singers trade blows // News // Lambgoat
> 
> and i dig acacia. for sure



Clearly they didnt fight enough. Most people dont stay angry over trivial things like that after a fight.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Quantumface said:


> Acacia Strain, Emmure singers trade blows // News // Lambgoat
> 
> and i dig acacia. for sure



Hi. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1660618-post37.html


----------



## Lala Linda (Feb 7, 2010)

Both bands are pretty good, but just because they sound alike doesn't mean they "copied" each other?
My mom says all my bands sound the same lol.

The Acacia Strain is just mad at the fact that EMMURE has WAY more fans than them.
Sorry, but thats just that truth.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 7, 2010)

"Obvious troll is obvious."

Don't feed the troll people.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 7, 2010)

imho, I don't like either of them at all so it doesn't matter to me. The whole "core" thing is just a huge musical turnoff for me.


----------



## meisterjager (Feb 7, 2010)

holy pointless thread bump, batman


----------



## Arsis (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, I don't like either band but somehow i have managed to red this whole thread. Good work.


----------

